
A New DeLorean DMC-12 Could Be Coming Soon - evo_9
https://robbreport.com/motors/cars/new-delorean-dmc-12-models-coming-soon-2894768/
======
amacalac
Interesting. If it uses the same manufacturing techniques as the Tesla
Cybertruck for the steel bodywork, it could be incredibly light, and tough.

They'll want to make sure those windows can survive time travel and speeds of
up to 88mph though

